# O-A Retirement Visa



## Joachim

Hi, I am in need of some advice.

I am a German living and working since over three years in Indonesia and intend to retire early next year to Chiang Mai. After submitting all documents required to the Thai Embassy in Jakarta, they informed me that such a visa cannot be applied for at the Embassy, because I have not retired yet. They suggested I retire first, go back to Germany and apply from there. They offered me a 3 month tourist visa, which - according to them - could be easily changed into the O-A retirement visa.

My plan was to pack my container with my houshold over here end of December and have it shipped to Chiang Mai. My concern is that I would not be entitled to a duty-free import of my household, because I could present only a tourist visa.

Any advice or similar stories?

Joachim


----------



## wali

Joachim said:


> Hi, I am in need of some advice.
> 
> I am a German living and working since over three years in Indonesia and intend to retire early next year to Chiang Mai. After submitting all documents required to the Thai Embassy in Jakarta, they informed me that such a visa cannot be applied for at the Embassy, because I have not retired yet. They suggested I retire first, go back to Germany and apply from there. They offered me a 3 month tourist visa, which - according to them - could be easily changed into the O-A retirement visa.
> 
> My plan was to pack my container with my houshold over here end of December and have it shipped to Chiang Mai. My concern is that I would not be entitled to a duty-free import of my household, because I could present only a tourist visa.
> 
> Any advice or similar stories?
> 
> Joachim


I am afraid you'll have to go back to Germany and apply for O-A there. O-A visa is issued to applicants aged 50 years or above who wish to stay in Thailand for a period of not exceeding one year with the intention of working (don't panic, you can extend you visa on yearly basis).

You'll have to produce the following documents at the Royal Thai embassy in your country. 

Passport with validity of not less than 18 months.
3 copies of completed visa application forms.
3 passport-sized photos (4 x 6 cm) of the applicant taken within the past six
months.
A personal data form.
A copy of bank statement showing a deposit of the amount equal to and not less than 800,000 Baht or an income certificate (an original copy) with a monthly income of not less than 65,000 Baht, or a deposit account plus a monthly income totalling not less than 800,000 Baht.

In the case of submitting a bank statement, a letter of guarantee from the bank (an original copy) is required.
A letter of verification issued from the country of his or her nationality or residence stating that the applicant has no criminal record (verification shall be valid for not more than three months and should be notarised by notary organs or the applicant’s diplomatic or consular mission).

A medical certificate issued from the country where the application is submitted, showing no prohibitive diseases as indicated in the Ministerial Regulation No.14 (B.E. 2535) (certificate shall be valid for not more than three months and should be notarised by notary organs or the applicant’s diplomatic or consular mission).

In the case where the accompanying spouse is not eligible to apply for the Category ‘O-A’ (Long Stay) visa, he or she will be considered for temporary stay under Category ‘O’ visa. A marriage certificate must be provided as evidence and should be notarised by notary organs or by the applicant’s diplomatic or consular mission.

Applicant may submit their application at the Royal Thai embassy or Royal Thai Consulate-General in their home/residence country or at the Office of the Immigration Bureau in Thailand located on Soi Suan Plu, South Sathorn Road, Sathorn District, Bangkok 10120. Tel 0-2287-4948 (direct) or 0-2287-3101 - 10 ext. 2236.

The visa fee for this type of visa is 2,000 Baht for single entry and 5,000 Baht for multiple entries.


----------



## wali

There's a nice Thai based forum with loads of information. I can't post the url as I am not an active member yet. I'll do soon.


----------



## wali

Check this forum out. Expats discuss such legal issues on daily basis.


----------



## wali

I still can't post urls. 

Right - so please don't do so.


----------



## Joachim

*country of residence*

Hi, Wali

thanks for your nice reply. I fulfilled all the requirements. My problem is that I do have a German passport, but have not been in Germany for over 8 years. My real country of residence is Indonesia since over 3 years. 

The homepage of the Royal Thai Ministry of Foreign Affairs clearly states "having the nationality of or residence in the country where applicant's application is submitted."

The problems here are, that they insist, that I cannot submit an application before retirment. And this seems a bit odd to me. If you apply for a tourist visa would you have to wait until you start your vacation?

Anyhow, thanks!

Joachim


----------



## Zark

Joachim said:


> And this seems a bit odd to me. If you apply for a tourist visa would you have to wait until you start your vacation?


Don't try to apply reason and logic to any government regulation in any country.

It actually works FAR easier if you apply for your retirement "Extension of Stay" - (it is not really a VISA) - in Thailand. You will have to jump through fewer hoops if it is done here. And the "extension of stay" can be made from any visa as the extension is NOT a visa - it is simply an extension of the time allowed in the country (that is my understanding anyway - mine was made from a Non-Imm-B employment visa). 

Your best bet would be to delay shipping your household goods until you have done your "retirement" paperwork.

Your VERY best bet is to go to the forums at ThaiVisa.com - the people there have done it, can report local variations and recent changes. They helped me when I did my initial visa and my renewal as well.

It is a fairly easy process - though they do want your money in the account for three months - or you end up doing quarterly visa runs until the three months has passed. Ask about all those things on Thai Visa - there are people there who can tell you EXACTLY what your best course of action is.

Don't stress about it - it isn't that difficult.


----------

